# Should I start a Bowhunting Mag?



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi all.

I've been toying with the idea of starting a bowhunting publication for a while already.
You all know my African Sporting Gazette magazine and I was wondering if you would like to see a similar magazine on bowhunting?
www.africansportinggazette.com

The other question is this...

Should I keep it an international magazine targeting the foreign reader like African Sporting Gazette or should I concentrate on the local bowhunting market? I just feel that the local market is saturated with hunting publications.

Your feedback will be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance

Craig


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Local magazine*

Concentrate on the local market/hunters mostly as well one or 2 international articles per magazine.I can't wait for the monthly African Archer mag.Good luck!!There are many hunters who would like to contribute including myself,Engee,Gerhard,Bossie etc.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Philip Moolman said:


> Concentrate on the local market/hunters mostly as well one or 2 international articles per magazine.I can't wait for the monthly African Archer mag.Good luck!!There are many hunters who would like to contribute including myself,Engee,Gerhard,Bossie etc.


Thanks Philip

I feel that the local market could do with a high quality bowhunting magazine.
The problem with the local market is getting people to part with money for advertising and starting to realise that quality is what a magazine is all about. From the images to the advertising and the content. Quality costs money and I can't see a game rancher spending about R7000.00 per issue to advertise his "Plaas" or the local pro shop spending R 9000.00 for a half page per issue.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Should be very nice, the African sporting Gazette is a very impressive magazine. I'm just wondering whether there are enough bowhunters/readers to make it profitable?


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

INGOZI said:


> Should be very nice, the African sporting Gazette is a very impressive magazine. I'm just wondering whether there are enough bowhunters/readers to make it profitable?


I want the first print can't wait for the bow hunter every month the only problem is it only last for one day, then I start to read it from back to front. I think it might work it is just like Engee said the profibilaty unless you got a good quality mag and a good distrubution offset.
all of the best 
Hendrik


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

I spend waaay too much on magazines and would welcome another. I am certain that ABHA would have expanded the mag, but seeing as that isn't happening, is it possible that the market would be able to sustain another magazine?


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks guys.

To make a magazine profitable, you need constant advertising. Getting readership is difficult but not impossible. I have you guys to tell all your friends about the magazine. ABHA is a good magazine. They've helped grow the bowhunting in S.A and every now and then they also have some very informative reading. They have expanded the magazine. They launched African Archer. Rean is a traditional archer through and through.

If I start a new magazine, it will ONLY cover bowhunting and perhaps an article on fly fishing every now and then. I'm not interested in archery competitions and news from SABA or SANAA and those kinds of guys.
I'll leave that to ABHA.
Readers want to know about bowhunting and see pictures of trophies that other dudes have taken. 

Your ideas on features and content will be appreciated. After all, you're going to be buying the magazine and it's got to adorne your toilet cistern.:wink:

Thanks


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

ASG said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I've been toying with the idea of starting a bowhunting publication for a while already.
> You all know my African Sporting Gazette magazine and I was wondering if you would like to see a similar magazine on bowhunting?
> ...


Now I know why you call yourself ASG. I have been wondering how you desided on this user name. A=African, S=Sporting and G=Gazette.:wink: Am I right. Looks like a nice magazine by the way. 

I have to agree with Hendrik. I read the AB&A in one day and then for the rest of the month I page through it every day in the hope that I would find something I missed on a previous page through. 

I also like your idea of ading something about fishing. Mayde blackpowder arms etc?


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Bushkey.

The light finally went on huh? Your right, that why I'm ASG.
I like your idea about the black poweder but it would fall under firearms. I would rather publish articles on blackpowder hunting in ASG as there is a huge interest in blackpowder hunting according to our latest reader survey.

I want to keep this mag about Bowhunting. As just about every bowhunter that I've met also does a bit of flycasting, I thought we should add some content on the subject. Perhaps an article or two per issue written by the likes of Mark Yelland or some other local fly guru. In the winter I bowhunt and in summer you'll usually find me with a fishing rod in one hand and a cold one in the other.

I would also like to keep up our Huntress Diana feature which concentrates on the fairer sex and their hunting accomplishments.

Keep the ideas on content coming. What bowhunting related features would you like to read about?


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

ASG said:


> Bushkey.
> 
> The light finally went on huh? Your right, that why I'm ASG.
> I like your idea about the black poweder but it would fall under firearms. I would rather publish articles on blackpowder hunting in ASG as there is a huge interest in blackpowder hunting according to our latest reader survey.
> ...


Technical stuff maybe, like how to do serving, d-loop's, bow setup, fine tuning etc.


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

I agree technical stuff and opinions by experts who dont pull their punches whilst remaining unbiased. I am a bowhunter to be and am recearching the subject before parting with my money and it is the opinions of experts that I read with the most attention


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*spatan*



ASG said:


> Bushkey.
> 
> The light finally went on huh? Your right, that why I'm ASG.
> I like your idea about the black poweder but it would fall under firearms. I would rather publish articles on blackpowder hunting in ASG as there is a huge interest in blackpowder hunting according to our latest reader survey.
> ...


Hi ASG, 

I love the idea of combining bowhunting with a bit of fly fishing....I was however a little perplexed about one thing. How the hell do you flycast holding a beer in the one hand, hey mate?:wink: 

I thought that sort of fing was reserved for the "pup chuckers" mate.....:zip:

Don't worry mate I'm one of those....go fishing every two years down in Rhodes for a week or so. Catch about 25 fish each day and drink too much in the evenings, then spend the next two years recovering and trying to convince me wife(Spatans lady) to let me go with the lads again.:darkbeer::darkbeer:

Spatan in the U.K:cocktail:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*spatan*



Bushkey said:


> Now I know why you call yourself ASG. I have been wondering how you desided on this user name. A=African, S=Sporting and G=Gazette.:wink: Am I right. Looks like a nice magazine by the way.
> 
> I have to agree with Hendrik. I read the AB&A in one day and then for the rest of the month I page through it every day in the hope that I would find something I missed on a previous page through.
> 
> I also like your idea of ading something about fishing. Mayde blackpowder arms etc?


I thought ASG ment ......BUCK SHOT for a 12 bore no less no more... but then I remembered that would be SSG or AAA I was alittle confused for a moment....

....it must be being surronded "IT DOS'NT WORK LIKE THAT" sor o peeople... Theeere just evriwhere.:zip: Just kidding My trip has been great so far.:wink:

Spatan in the U.K:cocktail:


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Sounds like a good idea.

Why not talk to someone like Maurits from the Outfitter magazine and start with more bowhunting articles and then later when on when you have a good reader base brake away. ???

Just a question. I have no idea about the internal politics on magazines in SA.

Might just save on start up costs.

If this bow hunting magazine becomes available I will definitely get one and market it in Dubai.

Gerhard


----------

